# New Bulova Accutron II Snorkel



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Has anyone seen this yet? Bulova has a new Accutron II line with their precisionist movement. I haven't visited their site in some time, so it may not be that new, but I haven't heard anything about it yet. They are offering a re-issue of the Snorkel, which looks RELLY nice. I've searched all over, but can't find anyone who is selling it. They have a list price of $499.00 to $550 (shark mesh). Here's the link; Bulova. I tried to "borrow" a picture, but I can't copy it. Check it out and let me know what you think. Oh, the diameter is 43mm and depth is 13.5mm and 200m water resistance.

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## johnnmiller1 (Dec 2, 2011)

That is a great looking watch


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

I agree. I was able to capture the image with my phone. These images were borrowed from the Bulova site:


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Wow, these are probably the best looking modern Bulova watches I've ever seen. Good that they have come to their senses, haha


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

I agree. The orange with the mesh looks super cool! I'd like to see it on an orange Isofrane..... But, I'm not sure if they've even hit the retailers yet. I'm going to make a call to the local Bulova dealer when they open in 40 minutes


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

And they have sweeping hands just like a Spring Driver! I hope I can get one....


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Uh looks pretty good  

.:sent using stone, scissors and the occasional paper:.


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

I may drop some subtle hints for Fathers Day, but my wife AND daughter will just roll theirs eyes at yet another watch..... Which means, if I want it, I'll just have to buy it myself. Hahahaha


----------



## Skyfire (Jul 26, 2011)

awesome, another one for my wish list

a nice reissue of the original










now to find a reputable seller...


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Wow. This will be my first Bulova.


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Skyfire said:


> awesome, another one for my wish list
> 
> a nice reissue of the original
> 
> ...


Wow!!!! Nice collection of the original!


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

If anyone can find these for sale somewhere, please share!


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

They're really nice, but I'll hang onto my '69 original.

"He's just a witness"


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

I just placed a call to one of the local Bulova dealers. He has not received any pieces OR information on the new line. He said he will call Bulova today and get back with me by tomorrow. Whatever information I receive, I will pass it along.

Cheers!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Very nice. My weathered 12-year old Marine Star may soon have a sibling.


----------



## lexvil (May 2, 2008)

I like it for being a more reasonable size {than other precisonist watches} and I may consider one if the bezel crown doesn't screw down.


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Their (Bulova) website is extremely limited with the information provided on this watch. They also need to put up more pictures showing a side view, caseback, etc.... Nonetheless, I'm still interested. It definitely caught my attention, but now I want more


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

But I don't understand why the triangle is not in line between the colours of the internal bezel.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

chriscentro said:


> But I don't understand why the triangle is not in line between the colours of the internal bezel.


Does appear to be off. Hopefully just an artifact of the renders.


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

I'm sure that is an error on the part of the artist.... Still shouldn't be off.


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

Wow! I'm pretty excited about this one, I love the movement but til now, Bulova has not used it in anything I like. I'll be watching out for this one...


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

I'm with you. The original Precisionists were big, bulky and definitely an acquired taste. This is much more subtle with a nice representation of the original.


----------



## GunWale (Oct 19, 2007)

6 times more accurate than a standard quartz and with a proprietary "torsional resonater." 

I don't know what that means, but I want one for my truck.


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

GunWale said:


> 6 times more accurate than a standard quartz and with a proprietary "torsional resonater."
> 
> I don't know what that means, but I want one for my truck.


Anything with a "torsional resonater" deserves a spot in any watch collection.

Man I want the orange accent one baaad.

Besides Isofrane/Cuda. What other straps go well with the snorkel?


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

ZASKAR36 said:


> Anything with a "torsional resonater" deserves a spot in any watch collection.
> 
> Man I want the orange accent one baaad.
> 
> Besides Isofrane/Cuda. What other straps go well with the snorkel?


Here's a scientific paper on the SQUID variant. Clearly a must-have. Lol.

http://www.nature.com/ncomms/journal/v4/n4/full/ncomms2827.html

For the study of nanomechanical resonators, ultra-sensitive measurement techniques are crucial. However, if the measurement sensitivity approaches quantum-mechanical limits, the back-action of the detector on the resonator cannot be neglected. If the back-action is strong enough, the corresponding instability can create self-sustained oscillators in the resonator. Here we demonstrate that a torsional mechanical resonator, which contains a direct current SQUID displacement detector, leads to this effect. We find that the Lorentz-force back-action can be so large that, in combination with complex nonlinear Josephson dynamics, it generates intrinsic self-sustained oscillations. The flux quantization limit of the maximum oscillation amplitude is exploited to calibrate the displacement resolution, which is shown to be below the standard quantum limit. The suspended torsional SQUID provides an interesting platform to study on-chip laser-like physics in an electromechanical system that can be controlled by both a flux and current bias.


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

ZASKAR36 said:


> Anything with a "torsional resonater" deserves a spot in any watch collection.
> 
> Man I want the orange accent one baaad.
> 
> Besides Isofrane/Cuda. What other straps go well with the snorkel?


How about a black and orange Nato? I tried to attach a picture using tapatalk, but I think it's all tapped out.....


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Radar1 said:


> Here's a scientific paper on the SQUID variant. Clearly a must-have. Lol.
> 
> http://www.nature.com/ncomms/journal/v4/n4/full/ncomms2827.html
> 
> For the study of nanomechanical resonators, ultra-sensitive measurement techniques are crucial. However, if the measurement sensitivity approaches quantum-mechanical limits, the back-action of the detector on the resonator cannot be neglected. If the back-action is strong enough, the corresponding instability can create self-sustained oscillators in the resonator. Here we demonstrate that a torsional mechanical resonator, which contains a direct current SQUID displacement detector, leads to this effect. We find that the Lorentz-force back-action can be so large that, in combination with complex nonlinear Josephson dynamics, it generates intrinsic self-sustained oscillations. The flux quantization limit of the maximum oscillation amplitude is exploited to calibrate the displacement resolution, which is shown to be below the standard quantum limit. The suspended torsional SQUID provides an interesting platform to study on-chip laser-like physics in an electromechanical system that can be controlled by both a flux and current bias.


hahahaha, wow


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Scott6739 said:


> hahahaha, wow


Now you're really sold, huh? If we could just figure out where to buy them...


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Radar1 said:


> Here's a scientific paper on the SQUID variant. Clearly a must-have. Lol.
> 
> http://www.nature.com/ncomms/journal/v4/n4/full/ncomms2827.html
> 
> For the study of nanomechanical resonators, ultra-sensitive measurement techniques are crucial. However, if the measurement sensitivity approaches quantum-mechanical limits, the back-action of the detector on the resonator cannot be neglected. If the back-action is strong enough, the corresponding instability can create self-sustained oscillators in the resonator. Here we demonstrate that a torsional mechanical resonator, which contains a direct current SQUID displacement detector, leads to this effect. We find that the Lorentz-force back-action can be so large that, in combination with complex nonlinear Josephson dynamics, it generates intrinsic self-sustained oscillations. The flux quantization limit of the maximum oscillation amplitude is exploited to calibrate the displacement resolution, which is shown to be below the standard quantum limit. The suspended torsional SQUID provides an interesting platform to study on-chip laser-like physics in an electromechanical system that can be controlled by both a flux and current bias.


Makes me want it even more LOL.


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Radar1 said:


> Now you're really sold, huh? If we could just figure out where to buy them...


Definitely! You know, our "non-watch" enthusiast friends already think we're crazy due to our affection/addiction to watches.... What are they going to think when we buy this and explain to them it has a torsional resonator???


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Scott6739 said:


> Definitely! You know, our "non-watch" enthusiast friends already think we're crazy due to our affection/addiction to watches.... What are they going to think when we buy this and explain to them it has a torsional resonator???


We will appear to be like this to our friends, when we explain the torsinal resonator...which I'm ok with  ...


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

ZASKAR36 said:


> We will appear to be like this to our friends, when we explain the torsinal resonator...which I'm ok with  ...


Maybe it runs on jigawatts and a flex capacitor!


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

All joking aside, I think it's a sharp watch..... but I can't find one anywhere!!!!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

ZASKAR36 said:


> Makes me want it even more LOL.


Oh, did I mention I had shares in Bulova? Just kidding.


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

ZASKAR36 said:


> We will appear to be like this to our friends, when we explain the torsinal resonator...which I'm ok with  ...


Bro, I'm headed to work and can't stop laughing at your little video!!! I needed a good laugh, thanks! My last night before vacation tomorrow. Headed to do some jet skiing for a week with the family.


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Radar1 said:


> Oh, did I mention I had shares in Bulova? Just kidding.


I still can't believe that I stumbled upon this before any of you guys. But then again, who knew Bulova would resurrect the Snorkel???


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

ZASKAR36 said:


> We will appear to be like this to our friends, when we explain the torsinal resonator...which I'm ok with  ...


Critical tolerance breached. Careful, or Apex, Rhino, and Dunc will pile on and then we'll never find the new Bulova.


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Radar1 said:


> Critical tolerance breached. Careful, or Apex, Rhino, and Dunc will pile on and then we'll never find the new Bulova.


Ain't that the truth!!!! Hahahahaha


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Scott6739 said:


> All joking aside, I think it's a sharp watch..... but I can't find one anywhere!!!!


I found some bizarre reference today to it being a "promotional" piece. Odd.


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

I'm out for now. Gotta do some work. I'll check this thread (and others) later!


----------



## Razorsedge2003 (Dec 31, 2012)

Snipping tool


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Radar1 said:


> I found some bizarre reference today to it being a "promotional" piece. Odd.


Okay, work can wait.... A promotional piece?!?!?!?! Are you kidding me? That's insane!!!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Scott6739 said:


> Ain't that the truth!!!! Hahahahaha


Maybe we should just seek mod intervention now?


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Razorsedge2003 said:


> Snipping tool


I WANT THIS!!!!! AND AN ORANGE ISOFRANE!!!!! UGHHH!!!! OKAY, NOW I REALLY GOTTA GO TO WORK......


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

I am digging the Coke Zero colors.


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Scott6739 said:


> Bro, I'm headed to work and can't stop laughing at your little video!!! I needed a good laugh, thanks! My last night before vacation tomorrow. Headed to do some jet skiing for a week with the family.


Hahaha. I found that gif...and man, that was so spot on to the image that was in my head after I read Radar's posting explaining the torisnal resonator. LMAO

Have a nice vacation...wish I was going with you.


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

ZASKAR36 said:


> Hahaha. I found that gif...and man, that was so spot on to the image that was in my head. LMAO
> 
> Have a nice vacation...wish I was going with you.


Thanks brother! I'll posts some pics from the Aqua Trax. WUS goes on vacation with me


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Papichulo said:


> I am digging the Coke Zero colors.


I want one of each


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Scott6739 said:


> Okay, work can wait.... A promotional piece?!?!?!?! Are you kidding me? That's insane!!!


Probably just another flaky link, so take it for what it's worth.

Bulova Accutron II Snorkel Black Dial Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch - 96B208 - IdeaStage Promotional Products


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

I also noticed several other forums ridiculing the piece for a WR of 2 (or 3) ATM. I am reading 20 on the Bulova spec link.


----------



## GriffonSec (Mar 22, 2011)

I must admit, my interest it piqued.....I'm trying to figure out if that's a coffin link bracelet on the other renders.....

on edit: 43x13.5 I'm going to guess maybe around 49 lug to lug? I'm really interested, and I do think that's a coffin bracelet.....

I'll follow this for more info here.


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

GriffonSec said:


> I must admit, my interest it piqued.....I'm trying to figure out if that's a coffin link bracelet on the other renders.....
> 
> on edit: 43x13.5 I'm going to guess maybe around 49 lug to lug? I'm really interested, and I do think that's a coffin bracelet.....
> 
> I'll follow this for more info here.


I should hear from the local Bulova dealer tomorrow. I'm not sure about the bracelet, but I do like it. I wish they would just post some pictures of it rather than the renders


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Radar1 said:


> Probably just another flaky link, so take it for what it's worth.
> 
> Bulova Accutron II Snorkel Black Dial Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch - 96B208 - IdeaStage Promotional Products


I don't know what to make of that. It can't be a promotional item, Bulova has it on their main site. Who knows, stranger things have happened. BTW, I AM at work..... Just on Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Scott6739 said:


> I don't know what to make of that. It can't be a promotional item, Bulova has it on their main site. Who knows, stranger things have happened. BTW, I AM at work..... Just on Tapatalk


Strange that there is pricing and yet no way to buy it.


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Radar1 said:


> Strange that there is pricing and yet no way to buy it.


The price looks reasonable at $359 if that is in fact, the price. Very odd site you found there.


----------



## bellbrass (Mar 22, 2010)

2 or 3 ATM of water resistance is going to be basically no screw-down crown(s). Not a dive watch.


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

bellbrass said:


> 2 or 3 ATM of water resistance is going to be basically no screw-down crown(s). Not a dive watch.


It's 20ATM..... 200M/660ft according to their website under the technical specs.... not 2 or 3. I have no idea where that came from. It IS a dive watch. Here's the link again: Bulova


----------



## Inq (Apr 19, 2008)

Scott6739 said:


> It's 20ATM..... 200M/660ft according to their website under the technical specs.... not 2 or 3. I have no idea where that came from. It IS a dive watch. Here's the link again: Bulova


Hi Scott,

They updated the specs on the Bulova website, a month ago it was 3ATM (probably a mistake).

Cheers,
Catalin

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

bellbrass said:


> 2 or 3 ATM of water resistance is going to be basically no screw-down crown(s). Not a dive watch.


As Scott mentioned, the WR will be 200m (same as the original). No clue where the folks on the other forums got their info.


----------



## djwhyse (Mar 11, 2014)

Seems reasonably priced IMHO. I would love to get the white orange variant. Need more info though.


----------



## lexvil (May 2, 2008)

If the bezel crown screws down it's not a dive watch.


bellbrass said:


> 2 or 3 ATM of water resistance is going to be basically no screw-down crown(s). Not a dive watch.


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Radar1 said:


> As Scott mentioned, the WR will be 200m (same as the original). No clue where the folks on the other forums got their info.


Thanks Radar. I guess he didn't read your earlier post pointing that out. I'm baffled that this has been on their site for over a month and no one has brought it up before now.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

I am baffled by a lot of things on some of those other sites. A lot of them seem like they got banned from here, and re-banded - carrying a lot of hostility. Lol.



Scott6739 said:


> Thanks Radar. I guess he didn't read your earlier post pointing that out. I'm baffled that this has been on their site for over a month and no one has brought it up before now.


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Radar1 said:


> I am baffled by a lot of things on some of those other sites. A lot of them seem like they got banned from here, and re-banded - carrying a lot of hostility. Lol.


Lol! Why can't we all just get along 
Oh well, I'm headed out the door and officially on vacation! I will check back in tonight. Have a great day guys, and keep the post alive with any new details.

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Scott6739 said:


> Lol! Why can't we all just get along
> Oh well, I'm headed out the door and officially on vacation! I will check back in tonight. Have a great day guys, and keep the post alive with any new details.
> 
> Cheers,
> Scott


We shall keep out the barbarians! Enjoy that holiday. |>


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

This watch looks fantastic, thanks to the OP for sharing. It looks like Bulova/Citizen has finally wizened up and is dropping the Precisionist movement into some choice designs. I hope it continues that way!


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Gorgeous, simply gorgeous. Bulova and Accutron is probably the most under appreciated brand out there. I own 2 vintage Bulova Snorkels (one '68 snorkel 666 ft. and one '69 Oceanographer Snorkel 666 ft.,both w/coke bezels), along with half dozen vintage Bulovas and Caravelles, and the only contemporary model is the Accutron VX200 diver, and they are my favorite watches hands down. The Accutron VX200 has an eta 2824 movement, is no longer available (from company or in inventory at gray market retailers), and I can affirm it that's the best, most comfortable, bracelets known to man. 

The short story is Accutron has manufacturing quality well above their price point would suggest. The watch is gorgeous and I love the simple design, but I have only two question marks: Why didn't they include the Snorkel 666 ft. designation on dial, and, not familiar with movement (although I'm betting it exceeds expectations). Thanks for the heads up. It was all I could do not to pop on the site and order it in first 30 seconds of seeing it! If I had the $'in my watch budget right down it'd be done. I would consider the Accutron proprietary bracelet. Unseen and unfelt, I'll bet the bracelet is super comfy knowing Bulovas. You can always pick up a sharkmesh later if that's the look you like. I'd never replace my Accutron bracelet. 

Buy uyo it and review it for us!!


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sorry - mentioned popping on site and ordering - apparently that's not an option that was obvious in post. 

Hope you find it in retail stores.


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Djk949 said:


> Wow. This will be my first Bulova.


As owner of 8-9 vintage Bulovas and a contemporary but used Accutron VX200 that I love, love, I can assure you this won't be the last Bulova/Accutron you own! Buy it and review it for us!

Thanks.


----------



## Legion681 (Sep 1, 2012)

As simple as it is, I want one as well.


----------



## vinylgreek (Feb 4, 2008)

chriscentro said:


> Wow, these are probably the best looking modern Bulova watches I've ever seen. Good that they have come to their senses, haha


+1


----------



## hooligan (Apr 8, 2012)

This is the first, (and only), new Bulova I have considered buying since the original American then American/Swiss company closed up shop. 
By paying tribute to the original companies past the new company may ensure their future.


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

Hi guys, I've been following this thread with some interest. Has anyone figured out where we can maybe get one of these? They look like they would definitely be keepers.


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Legion681 said:


> As simple as it is, I want one as well.


As as a businessperson myself, I can never understand why companies tease and under supply they're best stuff. There's a huge difference between generating buzz, keeping your cache' as a brand, not flooding the market and devaluing your product, and simply getting wanted items in the hands of those who desperately want to purchase it!

Bulova/Accutron - if you're listening - why so coy and stingy with this model!!! It's not like it's a limited edition. It's just not findable right now.


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

gdb1960 said:


> Hi guys, I've been following this thread with some interest. Has anyone figured out where we can maybe get one of these? They look like they would definitely be keepers.


No news and the local Bulova rep never called me back.... I'm out of town, but will check back in with him when I get home. If he calls me tomorrow, I'll pass along what information he provides


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

franco60 said:


> As as a businessperson myself, I can never understand why companies tease and under supply they're best stuff. There's a huge difference between generating buzz, keeping your cache' as a brand, not flooding the market and devaluing your product, and simply getting wanted items in the hands of those who desperately want to purchase it!
> 
> Bulova/Accutron - if you're listening - why so coy and stingy with this model!!! It's not like it's a limited edition. It's just not findable right now.


Maybe all of the parts en route from China sank on a boat or something. You never know.


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

Robotaz said:


> Maybe all of the parts en route from China sank on a boat or something. You never know.


----------



## bellbrass (Mar 22, 2010)

I read 2 or 3 ATM in a previous post....but I'm glad it's a 200m dive watch. I'm guessing that one crown operates the bezel, and the other the movement, compressor - style? I would think both would need to be screw-down crowns for 200m.


----------



## Redrum (Sep 17, 2008)

Bumping this thread! Any info on the crystal? Mineral? Plexi?


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

bellbrass said:


> I read 2 or 3 ATM in a previous post....but I'm glad it's a 200m dive watch. I'm guessing that one crown operates the bezel, and the other the movement, compressor - style? I would think both would need to be screw-down crowns for 200m.


Nope, they don't need to be. There's quite a few watches out there with 2-300m WR and non-screw down crown(s).


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Finally, the local Bulova retailer called me back. He stated that he will have the Snorkel line in by late July to early August. He didn't even give a price, but he said he will hold the first one for me. I was hoping to have this for the summer, but it appears to be out of my control.


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

Thank you for letting us know Scott. You're an awesome WIS sleuth!!


Sent from my iPhone (which was totally ruined by Apple with the last iOS upgrade) using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

gdb1960 said:


> Thank you for letting us know Scott. You're an awesome WIS sleuth!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone (which was totally ruined by Apple with the last iOS upgrade) using Tapatalk


My pleasure! I just hope July-August doesn't turn into December-January


----------



## jaybob (Jun 26, 2009)

I've just found them for sale /order here in the UK.
Bulova Accutron II 96B210 Men's Watch - Nigel O'Hara


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

jaybob said:


> I've just found them for sale /order here in the UK.
> Bulova Accutron II 96B210 Men's Watch - Nigel O'Hara


It appears that seller is really close to the list price. I converted their price from the British Pound to US dollar and it came out to be $537.00. Although I want it now, I might be better off waiting. If I allow my lack of patience to get the better of me, it'll be in the mail by Friday. Thanks Jaybob, you may have just committed me to a sentence of sleeping in the doghouse


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

Although a nice heritage, I'd say there's better watches to be found for 500. The lack of sapphire crystal is also a major deal breaker for me.


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Scott6739 said:


> Finally, the local Bulova retailer called me back. He stated that he will have the Snorkel line in by late July to early August. He didn't even give a price, but he said he will hold the first one for me. I was hoping to have this for the summer, but it appears to be out of my control.


Awesome news scott. BTW, did he mention if it had a sapphire crystal? I'm assuming and hoping the answer is "yes".

Although this is the first time 3 new watches that I want are launching at the same time. I just finished saving for a Piranha. The Armida SS A7 just came out, and now the snorkel by the end of this summer. Too many watches and never enough watch funds. And here I wanted to back off a little on the watch purchases this year.


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

ZASKAR36 said:


> Awesome news scott. BTW, did he mention if it had a sapphire crystal? I'm assuming and hoping the answer is "yes".
> 
> Although this is the first time 3 new watches that I want are launching at the same time. I just finished saving for a Piranha. The Armida SS A7 just came out, and now the snorkel by the end of this summer. Too many watches and never enough watch funds. And here I wanted to back off a little on the watch purchases this year.


What?!?!? Armida just released the A7 in stainless?!?! I love my brass A7 and I've always wondered why they didn't release it in SS. I'm with you, too many watches never enough funds..... Something might be headed to the sales thread when I get home from vacation


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Okay, I signed off for 10 minutes. I'm refocused on the Snorkel. Sorry


----------



## watchdork (Oct 19, 2011)

I have been checking this daily for info on the snorkel and then you have to point me to armidas new offering. Darn you. Too too many watches.


----------



## Ramblin man (Feb 7, 2011)

Worth chasing, I think.


----------



## fntms (Jun 9, 2011)

I've got one in the mail from this place (UK): 
96B209 Mens Bulova Watch - Watches2U


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

fntms said:


> I've got one in the mail from this place (UK):
> 96B209 Mens Bulova Watch - Watches2U


Awesome! Be sure to post a review when you get it.


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Well, my vacation is over. I'm headed home tomorrow and I will be making a trip to the local Bulova retailer. I will try to obtain additional technical specifications if possible (and put down a small deposit if the price is right) for those still interested. I'm off again this weekend, this time to Washington D.C. It may be difficult to follow this thread, as I will be attempting to keep up with a group of 5th graders on their end of the school year trip. Maybe I should have delayed my vacation until after D.C.... I have a feeling that I'll need another vacation after chasing 50 kids around the Nation's capitol!!! 

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## fntms (Jun 9, 2011)

Well it's landed on my wrist!









Just a few comments for now and a few cell phone pics.

It wears quite big on my wrist, also because of the shape , but sits well and is not too thick (about 12mm?)
The dial is a deep rich blue with great light reflection. 















Nicely domed crystal. 
Case is brushed with polished angles on the side and around the crystal, to a fine effect. 
Good quality all solid double clasp bracelet, with polished interlinks and brushed sides.

On the downside I find the white part of the bezel a little plasticky looking; there is a tiny speck on the dial and also one or two under the crystal; the lume is unevenly applied to the delta marker on the bezel... but the logo and hour markers and hands (not the seconds hand) appear to be decently lumed (will check the lume tonight and tomorrow morning). 
The bezel rotates both ways very easily, but it's not that easy to adjust since the crown is a little recessed. The time adjustment crown (with engraved logo) is screwed down of course (this being a dive watch).

Last but not least, the near perfect sweep is awesome to look at... the white seconds hand stands out well against the dial. I like the vintage hands, but they look a bit small for the watch. Will report back on time keeping.

I am happy with my purchase, the only slight disappointment is the size, which makes it difficult to wear the watch on all occasions.


----------



## lexvil (May 2, 2008)

I think it looks pretty good, so the "bezel crown" doesn't screw down?


fntms said:


> Well it's landed on my wrist!
> 
> View attachment 1528280
> 
> ...


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks for posting fntms. Man, that blue dial is stunning.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

fntms said:


> Well it's landed on my wrist!
> 
> View attachment 1528280
> 
> ...


Man, that blue does look very nice. Thanks for being the first to share. I went by the local Bulova retailer yesterday and put down a small deposit on the orange/black version. I may switch after seeing the blue. I am concerned about the specs you're seeing under the crystal. I hope they don't have QC issues with this model. Any additional info (technical specifications) you can provide would be great. My local guy is nice, but clueless.... Thanks and enjoy. It really looks sharp!


----------



## fntms (Jun 9, 2011)

lexvil said:


> I think it looks pretty good, so the "bezel crown" doesn't screw down?


It doesn't, no.


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Lexvil, no screw down bezel crown. You in? Do it!


----------



## lexvil (May 2, 2008)

Great news, so long as they have it sealed properly it can actually function as a dive watch. I'm starting to like it more, I would go for the black dial but the blue does look good.


fntms said:


> It doesn't, no.


----------



## fntms (Jun 9, 2011)

Scott6739 said:


> Man, that blue does look very nice. Thanks for being the first to share. I went by the local Bulova retailer yesterday and put down a small deposit on the orange/black version. I may switch after seeing the blue. I am concerned about the specs you're seeing under the crystal. I hope they don't have QC issues with this model. Any additional info (technical specifications) you can provide would be great. My local guy is nice, but clueless.... Thanks and enjoy. It really looks sharp!


Thanks, I must say that gorgeous blue dial was a surprise.

I can find one very tiny spec on the crystal above the date window but seem to have lost the other one. The one on the dial can only be seen in full sunshine. They are near invisible and won't bother me. 
If there is a qc issue I'm slightly annoyed about it's the lume on the bezel triangle, which is too thin and unevenly applied, so that it looks blotchy.

Dial including the bezel is 38mm. Width is 44mm. Height lug to lug is 47mm. Watch "depth" or height is 12mm.


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

fntms,

Thank you for posting and wonder if you might also have a photo of the caseback to share.


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

tsteph12 said:


> fntms,
> 
> Thank you for posting and wonder if you might also have a photo of the caseback to share.


I second that. A caseback photo would be awesome!


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

fntms said:


> Thanks, I must say that gorgeous blue dial was a surprise.
> 
> I can find one very tiny spec on the crystal above the date window but seem to have lost the other one. The one on the dial can only be seen in full sunshine. They are near invisible and won't bother me.
> If there is a qc issue I'm slightly annoyed about it's the lume on the bezel triangle, which is too thin and unevenly applied, so that it looks blotchy.
> ...


Thanks again for sharing. Is the crystal sapphire or mineral?


----------



## fntms (Jun 9, 2011)

The crystal is probably mineral: greenish hue and runny drop of water (compared to a known sapphire). But this is the first time I am really comparing, based on a quick internet search.

The case back is unspectacular as is usual with recent Bulovas :


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

Want one!


Sent from my iPad Mini using Tapatalk


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

fntms said:


> The crystal is probably mineral: greenish hue and runny drop of water (compared to a known sapphire). But this is the first time I am really comparing, based on a quick internet search.
> 
> The case back is unspectacular as is usual with recent Bulovas :
> View attachment 1528633


Thank you.


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

When I stumbled upon this new offering, I had no idea the attention it would receive. As of this post, there have been just shy of 6,000 views. Are most of you guys interested in this piece due to its looks, or the precisionist movement? Or both? I fall into the "both" category.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Both....but mostly looks if I had to choose. The biggest factor will be the price getting it to Canada and into my grubby hands.


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

quicksilver7 said:


> Both....but mostly looks if I had to choose. The biggest factor will be the price getting it to Canada and into my grubby hands.


My only problem with the precisionist movement is the battery life of 24 months. A small downside considering its accuracy.


----------



## lexvil (May 2, 2008)

Movement I don't like this case style much but I have wanted to try this movement, I'm hoping they'll come out with a more convential case later


Scott6739 said:


> When I stumbled upon this new offering, I had no idea the attention it would receive. As of this post, there have been just shy of 6,000 views. Are most of you guys interested in this piece due to its looks, or the precisionist movement? Or both? I fall into the "both" category.


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

lexvil said:


> Movement I don't like this case style much but I have wanted to try this movement, I'm hoping they'll come out with a more convential case later


I can see that. For some reason lately, I'm really in to the cushion style cases.... and the retro style divers. To each his own


----------



## centralcoastbuc (Nov 18, 2009)

I just found the blue, orange and red one at a US site for a discounted price.

Discount Watch Store

i've never dealt with this seller but they have a decent return policy. Maybe someone who has can chime in.

Steve


----------



## Rocky555 (Nov 22, 2009)

Look what they did with the mesh bracelet :rodekaart o|


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

centralcoastbuc said:


> I just found the blue, orange and red one at a US site for a discounted price.
> 
> Discount Watch Store
> 
> ...


Here are some much better prices. I'd be more tempted if it had a sapphire crystal or even an acrylic crystal. Mineral is a no go for me.

http://www.....................com/bulova-accutron-ii-96b209-watch-snorkel-mens-blue-dial.html

Edit: For some reason, the links for that retailer don't work. Perhaps WUS has an issue with them, but if you google Bulova Precisionist Snorkel II and click the shopping tab, you should be able to find it.


----------



## centralcoastbuc (Nov 18, 2009)

Rocky555 said:


> Look what they did with the mesh bracelet :rodekaart o|


I was wondering how they would handle the sizing.

Steve


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

Rocky555 said:


> Look what they did with the mesh bracelet :rodekaart o|


What model is that? Pic shows an external bezel? Or is it just meant as an example of the mesh?


----------



## Rocky555 (Nov 22, 2009)

scottymac said:


> What model is that? Pic shows an external bezel? Or is it just meant as an example of the mesh?


This one:


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Rocky555 said:


> Look what they did with the mesh bracelet :rodekaart o|


Somewhat cheesy, but they're not the first to do that. Either way, I still like the watch. I've never had a mesh bracelet before, and I have a feeling I will be swapping it for rubber. Thanks for sharing the picture.

Scott


----------



## MeasureOfTime (Jun 25, 2014)

My first post here! I just received mine today and it is the model above but with the black dial and the coffin link bracelet...looks like an original Accutron Astronaut in many ways! I'm after the Snorkel now with the mesh bracelet. Thanks for all the great news on this!


----------



## MeasureOfTime (Jun 25, 2014)

The Snorkel was my first choice but I really fell for the "Moonview" too and was able to get it now. The quality is remarkable for this price point but it only has a 30m water resistance rating so no swimming in it. I went for the classic black dial and coffin link bracelet. It wears very comfortably after I took FIVE links out of the bracelet. Unsized, it will fit a very large wrist. The smooth sweep of the second hand is awesome to watch and I'm very pleased with the whole package minus the WR rating.

Glad to finally be posting on here, have been reading the forums for years.

Michael


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

MeasureOfTime said:


> The Snorkel was my first choice but I really fell for the "Moonview" too and was able to get it now. The quality is remarkable for this price point but it only has a 30m water resistance rating so no swimming in it. I went for the classic black dial and coffin link bracelet. It wears very comfortably after I took FIVE links out of the bracelet. Unsized, it will fit a very large wrist. The smooth sweep of the second hand is awesome to watch and I'm very pleased with the whole package minus the WR rating.
> 
> Glad to finally be posting on here, have been reading the forums for years.
> 
> ...


Very nice! Congrats and welcome aboard!

Scott


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

MeasureOfTime said:


> The Snorkel was my first choice but I really fell for the "Moonview" too and was able to get it now. The quality is remarkable for this price point but it only has a 30m water resistance rating so no swimming in it. I went for the classic black dial and coffin link bracelet. It wears very comfortably after I took FIVE links out of the bracelet. Unsized, it will fit a very large wrist. The smooth sweep of the second hand is awesome to watch and I'm very pleased with the whole package minus the WR rating.
> 
> Glad to finally be posting on here, have been reading the forums for years.
> 
> ...


Nice watch but where is the crown?


----------



## MeasureOfTime (Jun 25, 2014)

chriscentro said:


> Nice watch but where is the crown?


The crown is at the 3:00 position but tucked away under the bezel.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Scott6739 said:


> Somewhat cheesy, but they're not the first to do that. Either way, I still like the watch. I've never had a mesh bracelet before, and I have a feeling I will be swapping it for rubber. Thanks for sharing the picture.
> 
> Scott


I don't understand what you guys are complaining about. All mesh bracelets have some links so that you can adjust them. All, except for the style that has a clamp that bites down onto or into the mesh.

You guys do realize it's for function, not fashion, right?


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

You are absolutely correct. I was just stating that it looks somewhat cheesy. I still like the watch and can live with the links. As I said before, I've never owned a mesh bracelet. Since I have a tendency to put everything I own on NATOS, I'm sure I will do the same to this watch as well. Then again, I may get it and love the mesh. We'll see.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## Mr. Knowitall (Jul 17, 2014)

I received my snorkel today. I am a bit concerned with the mesh band. It twists a small amount. Imagine the shape of a roller coaster making a corkscrew. I wonder if it is because the mesh is being distorted by all of the plastic protection stuck to it? But I don't want to remove the protective plastic in fear that I can't return the watch once it is removed. Any thoughts on the shape of the band? You can see the distortion in the photos below. Is it normal? Will it go away when I take the plastic off? Or will it get worse when I resize it? I also included some photos that show how the link portion of the bracelet near the clasp is different from the Astronaut version shown earlier in the thread. Still pretty ugly, trough. Fortunately, the band is HUGE and most of those links will come out to fit my wrist.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Mr. Knowitall said:


> I received my snorkel today. I am a bit concerned with the mesh band. It twists a small amount. Imagine the shape of a roller coaster making a corkscrew. I wonder if it is because the mesh is being distorted by all of the plastic protection stuck to it? But I don't want to remove the protective plastic in fear that I can't return the watch once it is removed. Any thoughts on the shape of the band? You can see the distortion in the photos below. Is it normal? Will it go away when I take the plastic off? Or will it get worse when I resize it? I also included some photos that show how the link portion of the bracelet near the clasp is different from the Astronaut version shown earlier in the thread. Still pretty ugly, trough. Fortunately, the band is HUGE and most of those links will come out to fit my wrist.
> 
> View attachment 1565628
> 
> ...


It MIGHT be due to the plastic compressing the band, however, I bought a cheap mesh one time that twisted like that and it was because it was a flimsy POS.

Hopefully not the same for you, however, it just might be the case


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Scott6739 said:


> You are absolutely correct. I was just stating that it looks somewhat cheesy. I still like the watch and can live with the links. As I said before, I've never owned a mesh bracelet. Since I have a tendency to put everything I own on NATOS, I'm sure I will do the same to this watch as well. Then again, I may get it and love the mesh. We'll see.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Scott


Mesh is awesome. It seems like a decently built bracelet to me.


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Robotaz said:


> Mesh is awesome. It seems like a decently built bracelet to me.


If that bracelet ever fails, you can always upgrade to a Strapcode/Tungchoy mesh. 









I'm actually more bummed that it has a mineral crystal and not sapphire. :-(


----------



## actorius (May 26, 2014)

Mr. Knowitall said:


> I received my snorkel today. I am a bit concerned with the mesh band. It twists a small amount. Imagine the shape of a roller coaster making a corkscrew. I wonder if it is because the mesh is being distorted by all of the plastic protection stuck to it? But I don't want to remove the protective plastic in fear that I can't return the watch once it is removed. Any thoughts on the shape of the band? You can see the distortion in the photos below. Is it normal? Will it go away when I take the plastic off? Or will it get worse when I resize it? I also included some photos that show how the link portion of the bracelet near the clasp is different from the Astronaut version shown earlier in the thread. Still pretty ugly, trough. Fortunately, the band is HUGE and most of those links will come out to fit my wrist.
> 
> View attachment 1565628


I would really appreciate some more wrist shots when you have the time  thanks!


----------



## MeasureOfTime (Jun 25, 2014)

Got mine today too. This is the 96B208 model in stainless steel, 43mm case. Very good construction, especially at this price point and I really like the black/orange/white dial combination which is very much like the original model. It features the Precisionist-based caliber with gliding second hand, rotating inner bezel, 200m water resistance, screw down crown at 4PM position for setting the time, non screw down crown at 2PM position for rotating the inner bezel, screwed in case back and adjustable mesh bracelet (has removable links near the butterfly deployant clasp). Both the tops and side are brushed finished with a polished chamfer up each side. Fans of the old original Snorkel should like this model I think.

As for the bracelet, it was somewhat hard to size. If you take out too many links, it does not have enough "bend" to fit over the deployant clasp very well. I have an average sized wrist and still had to remove five links. Someone with a smaller wrist might have to get a different bracelet.


----------



## MeasureOfTime (Jun 25, 2014)

Mine had some of that twisting too. It seems fine now with the plastic removed. Enjoy!


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Where are you guys purchasing your pieces? They still are not readily available it seems


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

ZASKAR36 said:


> If that bracelet ever fails, you can always upgrade to a Strapcode/Tungchoy mesh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The old mineral vs sapphire debate. That doesn't stop most from pulling the trigger on a Tuna (hardlex-pretty much mineral), or any of the other awesome Seiko divers that cost much more than the Snorkel. Since starting this thread, I've gone back and forth about this watch. I'm definitely getting one as soon as my local jeweler gets them in. I'm more concerned about the bracelet than the crystal, but I really like the strapcode you posted. That would definitely increase the watches value.


----------



## kpfeifle (Mar 14, 2009)

Wow, I really like the looks of this. Could someone who owns one please comment on the lume...or maybe give us a lume shot?


----------



## Boone (Aug 29, 2009)

Did any of the original versions come with an orange dial? If one of the new offerings had an orange dial I would lose financial control.


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Boone said:


> Did any of the original versions come with an orange dial? If one of the new offerings had an orange dial I would lose financial control.


There was a few orange ones back then.

Edit: Mistake.

"He's just a witness"


----------



## nam6869usmc1 (Nov 12, 2008)

Mineral Glass what the H$ll were they thinking. At lest with my two modded 007's they both had a Domed Sapphire "Upgrade" , probably never see a aftermarket Sapphire offered for this piece.


----------



## centralcoastbuc (Nov 18, 2009)

kpfeifle said:


> Could someone who owns one please comment on the lume...or maybe give us a lume shot?


Lume on mine is very poor. The feel of the bezel movement is crappy and setting the time takes practice, because the minute hand likes to move slighty when you push the crown in.

On the positive side, the case is nice and the coffin link bracelet is nice. The watch is comfortable to wear. I have the bleck/red dial one. I first purchased the black/orange one, but did't like the mesh bracelet execution or the white on the bezel. I returned that one.

Steve


----------



## DM71 (Feb 6, 2009)

I like.......quite much. Specially the black/white/orange combo. I'm a big fan of cushion cases and the inner reflector is just an added bonus for me, as it's also a feature I like. It's a looker for sure and vintage styled watches are my favorite. I like that it remains true to the original, style wise. 

It's on the ''maybe want'' list for now. Might escalate this to the ''I want'' list soon but I want to hear more about it. Still not enough reviews around. 

Congrats to all the new owners!


----------



## MeasureOfTime (Jun 25, 2014)

Here is my solution to the mesh bracelet not fitting well over the deployant clasp...and I think it is in keeping with the vintage 60's look of the watch.


----------



## fntms (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice combo!

I put mine on a milanese, as the original coffin link bracelet was too big and heavy and didn't really fit well even after removing almost all extra links...

Update on time keeping for my Bulova 2 snorkel: -1.5 second over one month. 

The lume is indeed on the weak side, on the hands the area where it is applied is quite small. But if recharged it will still be visible in the early morning.


----------



## Rocky555 (Nov 22, 2009)

To me coffin bracelet is great, very comfortable and looks interesting. 
Overall, this Bulova reissue is nice.
Although I wish it was 100-150$ cheaper... this seems slightly on the expensive side.


----------



## DM71 (Feb 6, 2009)

Rocky555 said:


> To me coffin bracelet is great, very comfortable and looks interesting.
> Overall, this Bulova reissue is nice.
> Although I wish it was 100-150$ cheaper... this seems slightly on the expensive side.


Very nice!!! I'll wait a bit a see if the price goes down in a few months. I really like these more and more and the bracelet is beautiful! Congrats and enjoy!

P.S.: How to you find the operation of the inner bezel, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

Rocky555 said:


> To me coffin bracelet is great, very comfortable and looks interesting.
> Overall, this Bulova reissue is nice.
> Although I wish it was 100-150$ cheaper... this seems slightly on the expensive side.


That's the best combo imo.


----------



## Rocky555 (Nov 22, 2009)

DM71 said:


> P.S.: How to you find the operation of the inner bezel, if you don't mind me asking?


Inner bezel works good, enough resistance is present but doesn't turn too easily. Good balance imho.

Only problem I have noticed is "jumpy" minute hand when setting the time, it takes few tries until you get it just right. But watch being quite accurate this is not really a problem, you will not have to set the time often.



Michael 808 said:


> That's the best combo imo.


I was torn between this one and white-orange combo, but coffin bracelet has tipped the scale.


----------



## TimeSeeker (Oct 30, 2008)

probably a dumb question, but here it goes.
Does this watch make a noise like a tuning fork movement does?


----------



## fntms (Jun 9, 2011)

No noise at all. 

I also find the minute hand hard to set. My other Bulova 2 does not have this issue. 

I agree with the bezel being a good compromise, easy to set but not too much so...


----------



## TimeSeeker (Oct 30, 2008)

fntms said:


> No noise at all.


Thanks!


----------



## DM71 (Feb 6, 2009)

Rocky555 said:


> Inner bezel works good, enough resistance is present but doesn't turn too easily. Good balance imho.
> 
> Only problem I have noticed is "jumpy" minute hand when setting the time, it takes few tries until you get it just right. But watch being quite accurate this is not really a problem, you will not have to set the time often.
> 
> I was torn between this one and white-orange combo, but coffin bracelet has tipped the scale.


Thank for the reply, it's appreciated.


----------



## Mr. Knowitall (Jul 17, 2014)

I sent back my watch because of the twisted bracelet. Got a replacement, and it's MUCH better. So beware of twisted mesh bracelets. The bracelet looks great, but it's huge. I had 6 of the links removed to fit my 7" wrist. I 'm not sure the band will fit well on a wrist smaller than 7". Sized for me, the clasp interferes a bit with the mesh. Not a big deal, but it prevents the mesh from fitting the contour of my wrist as much as it would like to. Also, the mesh is very tight, so it can only curve so much. In fact, I think I'm pushing the limit. On my wrist, the band can't curve enough to fit my wrists of the sides of my wrist. So the watch stays nicely in place because of contact on the back of the case and on the clasp by my wrist. but on the sides of my wrist, there is a bit of space. It's not bad, but I'm not sure it would work if I were smaller than 7".


----------



## Mr. Knowitall (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## Rocky555 (Nov 22, 2009)

Also good on rubber


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## rhstranger2772 (Oct 19, 2009)

What is the lug 2 lug measurement? Got a drawer full of 22mm straps that would pair up well..


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

rhstranger2772 said:


> What is the lug 2 lug measurement? Got a drawer full of 22mm straps that would pair up well..


Well look who's hunting on the forums.


----------



## Mr. Knowitall (Jul 17, 2014)

22 it is. Let's see em.


----------



## MeasureOfTime (Jun 25, 2014)

22 will work perfectly. I had the same problem with the mesh when you remove too many links not fitting well over the clasp. The mesh may loosen up a bit over time. Honestly, that bracelet is made for a large wrist. Not a bit of problem with my coffin link bracelet on my Moonview Accutron II though. I have been alternating back and forth between the Snorkel and the Moonview and like them both a lot. Hoping to get an Alpha in gold tone soon and then I'll stop buying watches....right.


----------



## rhstranger2772 (Oct 19, 2009)

Mine arrived today. IMO the bracelet provided leaves a lot to be desired and the plastic will never come off it. Has the same warping issue as others have identified.

I had an old staib mesh that is of much higher quality that I put on it and looks great. Also tried it on a 22mm tropic and will likely alternate between the two.


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

Great looking piece. The mineral crystal kills for me


----------



## ericdraven (May 1, 2007)

I JUT PUT MY ORDER IN , WHATS BEST PRICE PEOPLE ARE FINDING ?
PAID 349 , FOR MINE FREE SHIPPING . ORDERED IT 5 MINUTES AGO
I HAD TO GO WITH WHITE ORANGE . GONNA GET ALL BLACK ONE SOON TOO 

IVE BEEN LOOKING FOR A WATCH OF THIS TYPE AND LOOKS .


----------



## ericdraven (May 1, 2007)

ordered one tonight matter of fact lol .

whats best price people find ? got mine 349 free shipping . white and orange model


----------



## rhstranger2772 (Oct 19, 2009)

You got a better deal than me. Mine was $374


----------



## trevman31 (Jul 12, 2014)

ericdraven said:


> ordered one tonight matter of fact lol .
> 
> whats best price people find ? got mine 349 free shipping . white and orange model


The internet and Bulova should make it easier to find these Accutron 2 watches. Bulova publishes a list of their dealers but few of them seem to have it on their respective sites, especially the department stores. Is that one guy on Amazon the only real supplier? Bulova's supply chain seems a little ridiculous. How many of these watches have they made, like 8? :-|


----------



## ericdraven (May 1, 2007)

rhstranger2772 said:


> You got a better deal than me. Mine was $374


well i was gonna post where i ordered from but they are now out of stock , i must have got last one , i did get my order confirm , the lady n phone said they sell fast
she did state they are getting hard to find and they dont know if and when more will get in


----------



## rhstranger2772 (Oct 19, 2009)

I purchased mine from Amazon and it arrived in two days. EBay is another source with 47 listing at the time of this post.


----------



## love1981 (Jan 27, 2013)

Ordered mine yesterday for £265....will be here tomorrow....the same one in the photo above.hope I like it as it does look seriously nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dbhunter64 (Jan 8, 2014)

Rocky555 said:


> Also good on rubber


Looks fantastic on the black strap!!!


----------



## funkright (Feb 11, 2006)

I received mine today, the mesh strap leaves much to be desired o|.. That said, I have tried a few straps on it, in the attached pic is a jurgens flieger tropic. I believe a tan version of this would look better (should have that in a few weeks). Anyways, just thought I'd post a pic. Maybe a few others when I change straps again. Cheers


----------



## ericdraven (May 1, 2007)

well i hell i got my orange and white one in the other day , and ordered the black one today lol . somehow i gotta hide bank statements from wife
for bout 2 weeks lol


----------



## watchking1 (Jun 12, 2007)

Amazon has them for $374 shipped and I'll have mine in two days...Open return policy from Amazon as long as they fulfill the order.

Can't beat it !


----------



## funkright (Feb 11, 2006)

watchking1 said:


> Amazon has them for $374 shipped and I'll have mine in two days...Open return policy from Amazon as long as they fulfill the order.
> 
> Can't beat it !


Yes, Amazon can't be beat sometimes. I bought mine there, and thank goodness, as it went back. Just didn't stick with me. Unique look and feel, just not quite there for me


----------



## watchking1 (Jun 12, 2007)

Received mine yesterday. For $374 shipped, best value for a vintage repro out there!!


----------



## ericdraven (May 1, 2007)

watchking1 said:


> Received mine yesterday. For $374 shipped, best value for a vintage repro out there!!


yep i love my 2 , thinking bout the blue one now . lol .


----------



## Popoki Nui (Oct 8, 2008)

I gotta spend more time in this forum! Over in the F2 WRUW threads, a member has recently posted some beautiful original Bulova Snorkels, which got me lusting after one for myself. Then a google search lead me to these new repros. 
Has anyone taken one for a swim yet? I love the look of these new Bulovas, but for the price, how good can their quality be? Especially water resistance? I know they were released just recently, but has anyone had any problems yet?

Thanks,
~Sherry.


----------



## ericdraven (May 1, 2007)

ive had no problems at all . the one thing to me is the lume is not great. but for the price and retro i love them . ive swam in a pool no problems .


----------



## Pelican (Mar 26, 2009)

watchking1 said:


> Received mine yesterday. For $374 shipped, best value for a vintage repro out there!!


If you don't mind me asking, where did you order it from? The time has come to get one, now that they're becoming more readily available...

Nice retro watches - love 'em, even with slightly sub-par lume!


----------



## watchking1 (Jun 12, 2007)

Bought mine at Amazon for $374. Just checked and they have one left....


----------



## Pelican (Mar 26, 2009)

watchking1 said:


> Bought mine at Amazon for $374. Just checked and they have one left....


Cheers!


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

I just saw this watch by way of an ad on A Blog to Watch. I'm like a dog chasing a squirrel and am easily distracted - forgot what I was originally planning on reading at ABTW. Click click and make my way here already really digging the vintage style of this watch and this photo with the rally strap sealed the deal. That is the s**t right there. I'm a big fan of Bulova's Precisionist movement (have the Wilton, because I routinely need chrono accuracy to 1/1000th of a second ;-)) and their latest Accutron pieces. This and the Surveyor are high in the queue. I have my eye on the black/red bezel and can see this rally or a Kevlar/sailcloth with red stitch pairing well. Or a stitched silicon.



MeasureOfTime said:


> Here is my solution to the mesh bracelet not fitting well over the deployant clasp...and I think it is in keeping with the vintage 60's look of the watch.
> View attachment 1573841


----------



## mike70sk (Dec 15, 2013)

is it possible to get a stainless steel band that would fit ? or would you be left with the gap


----------



## TimeSeeker (Oct 30, 2008)

anyone know where I can get the best price for the black and red one?


----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

TimeSeeker said:


> anyone know where I can get the best price for the black and red one?


I'm not sure if you can find the black/red this low, but I just grabbed an orange for $300 shipped from eBay. I don't know if it's ok to post links to eBay auctions so PM me if you want a link.

Does anyone know where I can get one of the coffin link bracelets?

Thanks.


----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)

_Interesting but I will pass on this one for now..

_


----------



## love1981 (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm selling one in the for sales forum!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

I saw one "in the metal" yesterday and it softened my opinion a bit. Didn't catch my interest in the same way as the photos. That said, the Accutron II Surveyor is just as killer live as on screen - beautify style but almost jarringly light.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I went to five different Bulova dealers here and still can't find any to look at.


----------



## Alock (Sep 22, 2014)

I really didn't need to find this thread as I'm a Bulova fanboy. I placed an order thru Princeton watches (AR dealer) today for SKU# 96B208 (orange/black/white) for $374.25 I'll change out the band for some decent leather. I'll wait a month & score the blue face dial SKU# 96B209. I own 7-Marine Stars & 3-Precisionists. I can't bring myself for buying a watch over $150.00 on eBay unless they are an AR dealer or if it's discontinued & can't be found elsewhere. I want that Bulova 3-year warranty. I'm glad I found this thread, but my wife wouldn't appreciate it.


----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

I didn't like the stock mesh. I put it on a WJean shark mesh. Does anyone know where I can get one of the coffin link bracelets?

Pretty happy with it, especially for the price.


----------



## Alock (Sep 22, 2014)

Damn...This watch is so HOT looking! Can't wait until mine comes in! I'm thinking about these three leather 22mm straps. Harbor - 22mm Brown Calf - Leather Straps - Type - Crown and Buckle or Equip - 22mm Vintage Leather - Leather Straps - Type - Crown and Buckle or Bomber - 22mm Brown Vintage - Leather Straps - Type - Crown and Buckle Crown & Buckle is a great company & it's made in the USA!


----------



## AryAka (Dec 23, 2009)

Got mine last week at Macy's during my visit to US. I have to change the original mesh bracelet since it didn't fit well on my wrist.


----------



## Karsten (Sep 28, 2008)

fntms said:


> Well it's landed on my wrist!
> 
> View attachment 1528280
> 
> ...


VERY nice Snorkel 

Is the dial "sunburst" metal ?

I have to decide blue og black/orange.


----------



## LBisevac (Dec 2, 2006)

Mine came this week. Didn't really like the coffin bracelet, so I put it on wjean's mesh and I am very happy the way it looks.


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

Enjoying mine!


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

happyscrappyheropup said:


> I didn't like the stock mesh. I put it on a WJean shark mesh. Does anyone know where I can get one of the coffin link bracelets?
> 
> Pretty happy with it, especially for the price.


FYI - personally, I love the feel of my coffin bracelet. Really don't care to have it on anything else!


----------



## centralcoastbuc (Nov 18, 2009)

I ditched the coffin link. I liked the look, but it was stiff and the clasp didn't like to release. I went for the Strap Code mesh.

Steve


----------



## Agent Orange (Jun 2, 2006)

Recieved mine a couple of days ago. Here's a few pics.



























































































Overall impressions are good. Didn't like the supplied mesh so replaced it with a perforated strap but apart from that I like it.

Cheers,
Gary


----------



## LBisevac (Dec 2, 2006)

There were a lot of complaints about the lume on this watch. Few of them even claimed that lume is non-existant.
As you can see the lume is not the best, but with narrow indices and hands I don't know how can it be much better.


----------



## lam1611 (Jun 13, 2006)

Agent Orange said:


> Recieved mine a couple of days ago. Here's a few pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow !! this is BEAUTIFUL !

A question:
(I read the whole thread but couldn't find the answer)

I had an original 70s one on mesh from my late dad. Unfortunately, I lost it in a repair (but that's another story)
Now I REALLY want to get a modern one - my impression of this watch is absolutely fantastic (the look, the sound, the feel of the mesh even)
Where can I get one - I am in France. Online? In the UK? Switzerland?
Thanks for your help


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

This is a gorgeous watch. Wish I could own one.


----------



## lam1611 (Jun 13, 2006)

Asking again:

Since I lost this original one, and feel very, very sorry about it (it was my late Dad's)









does anyone have some good advice on where to get a modern one?
only reference I found was O'Hara (online UK dealer). Any other source recommended in France, UK, Swiss?
Thanks, guys

** or, even better, any idea where I could get an ORIGINAL one?


----------



## actorius (May 26, 2014)

I think a saw an original for sale on watchrecon a few days ago. Give it a try.


----------



## LBisevac (Dec 2, 2006)

I got mine from Watchco.com. They ship internationally, and that watch is on sale right now.

Bulova Mens Snorkel Black Analog Stainless Watch - 96B208


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## LBisevac (Dec 2, 2006)

^^^ Are you sure you are in the right thread?


----------



## bigbluenation (Dec 21, 2009)

there is a vintage one for sale in the wus sales forum right now. He's asking $900, i have no idea if that's a good price or not, but it is an option for you.


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

lam1611 said:


> Asking again:
> 
> Since I lost this original one, and feel very, very sorry about it (it was my late Dad's)
> 
> ...


Most commonly I found them for sale on eBay and Amazon, as Bulovas retail sales is currently very low here in the US. I believe I purchased mine from a Bright Watches (or is it a Bright Mountain?).

Old ones can be found on eBay, as well. Might have to figure in service, though... They go l don't go for cheap most of the time!


----------



## ericdraven (May 1, 2007)

i bought the orange/white model . bought it few months ago , absolutely beauty of a watch , i had to have the set so ordered the black/gray . red/black 

orange /white is fav and yeah the mesh band is junk . i love the sweeping hands


----------



## lam1611 (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks guys, for al the sales leads.

I wil now try to follow them - maybe I can even find a new one AND a vintage one!

thanks to all.


----------



## lam1611 (Jun 13, 2006)

Actually, THANKS, guys : I just got one from watcho com 

Now, let the waiting game begin !

(the Snorkel has to go from the US of A to Paris - it might even get here before XMas, although I doubt it… will post images !)


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

lam1611 said:


> Actually, THANKS, guys : I just got one from watcho com
> 
> Now, let the waiting game begin !
> 
> (the Snorkel has to go from the US of A to Paris - it might even get here before XMas, although I doubt it&#8230; will post images !)


From my experience, it should make it in time for Christmas! Hopefully, everything goes smooth -- let us know when it comes in!


----------



## LBisevac (Dec 2, 2006)

Agreed. Sweeping second hand is just great.


----------



## Aquifer_Pro (Feb 23, 2008)

The super smooth sweeping second hand is amazing - and what's even more astounding to me is the unreal accuracy. I must have gotten a ringer (which is a bit unusual for me, I often seem to get watches that are at the outer edges +/- of their accepted accuracy limits). I last synchronized mine to NIST atomic time during the Fall daylight savings time switchover and it has only lost 1 second since! Granted I generally only wear it one day a week & the rest of the time it spends face up. I'm guessing that's presumably it's most accurate position and the temp stays pretty consistent except when worn.


----------



## Agent Orange (Jun 2, 2006)

Been trying out a couple of strap options.



















After a week it's spot on time keeping wise,

Cheers,
Gary


----------



## Aquifer_Pro (Feb 23, 2008)

Agent Orange said:


> Been trying out a couple of strap options.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny - I tried the exact rubber strap in the top pic & found it a bit too thin (I wish they would make that strap thicker - oh well). I put it on much thicker rubber strap and liked it better. I really like the black, orange & gray nato, though.


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm so tempted by these, but before I order one, what does the crystal feel like on them? I know it's K1 mineral, and I'm not adverse to that over sapphire as the handlex mineral on my skx007 feels super solid, and no different to sapphire to me which is on some.of my other watches.

But thin mineral always puts me off a watch in terms of build quality. I'm assuming this must be quite thick as it's domes AND 200m rated. Can anyone give it the tap test and let me know their thoughts?

Oh, and happy new year to all on here as well!!


----------



## centralcoastbuc (Nov 18, 2009)

It seems thick and it sticks up past the bezel super compressor style. 

Steve


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

It looks fantastic on the NATO.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

.


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Damn nice colour combo with the strap, totally transforms it from the metal bracelets!!


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

Crezo said:


> Damn nice colour combo with the strap, totally transforms it from the metal bracelets!!


Thanks a bunch! Surprised I hadn't tried it earlier...

I also think it showcases the cushion case styling, which I'm a big fan of.


----------



## adamfoldes (Nov 22, 2014)

Just got my snorkel a week or so back and grabbed an isofrane strap for it. That mesh was the pitts.


----------



## Mark50 (Mar 12, 2012)

I received mine a couple of weeks ago and so thought I would revive this thread briefly. It is a very nice watch and although visually a little larger than I expected it does wear much smaller due to the shape of the case and low profile. I would say it feels very much like my 6105-8110 on the wrist. It is quite a contrast to the regular dive watch format and is more of a dress diver as a result. Very good value if you can catch one of the special offers which come up quite frequently:


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

^^^ omg seeing those watches sitting in rocks is like finger nails on the chalk board.

Nice watches though.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ whats a good price for them? I think last time I checked they were still high $300


----------



## Mark50 (Mar 12, 2012)

Those are soft rocks!
I think $300 is pretty good at the moment, I bought mine in the UK for £199.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

......I bet this is #1:


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Good looking Bulova!


----------



## kloubik (Jun 8, 2011)

New arrival:


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

A quick update for anyone interested.I went by my watchmakers yesterday.I knew the store sold Bulova but did not know he was a Bulova Certified Technician & Warranty Repair Shop.He confirmed that the recommendation for battery change out is 1 year due to the Precisionist Movement but has seen them go well over 2 years before crapping out.He also confirmed the battery is Lithium Ion & quoted me $50.00 to change the battery,O ring & pressure test to 150m.I can live with that when the watch looks so great & is SUPERBLY accurate,now running +-0 seconds in apx.170 hours!


----------



## stefen (Jan 16, 2014)

How much for a single lithium-ion battery?


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

stefen said:


> How much for a single lithium-ion battery?


The Miyota Precisionist movement uses a CR2016 battery, so the cost is about $1.50 to $3.00 per battery depending on where one buys it.


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Just bumped into this while browsing, a new Snorkel 2 Chrono for release this year. Supposedly previewed at Basel. Has a modified Precisionist 262kHz movement (see bottom sub dial). Anybody know if this is for real?









Photo Credit: accutrontime


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

That Snorkel chrono has a lot going for it. It would be nice if they offered a 1-12 bezel since it already counts minutes. Adding that GMT function is the most logical on a chrono with a bezel, in my opinion.

That's a small quibble for a watch that offers so much at that price.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Man that Chrono is sooo close.I could do without the date window & all hands should be Red...On a side note I wonder if the Precisionist movement can self regulate?Mine was +1 sec.but when I got up this mourning it had lost a second & was back to dead on with Time.gov...


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Man that Chrono is sooo close.I could do without the date window & all hands should be Red...On a side note I wonder if the Precisionist movement can self regulate?Mine was +1 sec.but when I got up this mourning it had lost a second & was back to dead on with Time.gov...


It's probably due to orientation of mechanical linkages that it just speeds up and slows down slightly.

It definitely will not self-regulate.


----------



## orangenSaft (Oct 6, 2011)

Well I got a great deal, so I just placed my order for a creamsicle version - love that nickname. I couldn't find an AD where I could handle it personally, but I did handle some of the other Precisionist models, and the super smooth seconds sweep sold me. Unique enough feature to add to the collection; hopefully the vintage styling is as good in person as it is online.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

..


orangenSaft said:


> so I just placed my order for a creamsicle version - love that nickname. hopefully the vintage styling is as good in person as it is online.[/QUOTE)Man this thing is SOOO 70's I'm hitting the Vintage Clothing stores looking for a matching  to go with mine!Since it's creamsicle it's on the Factory Polished Mesh which sad to say is just a bit too thin to support the watch head,which is a chunky little sucker so it will need something better suited like heavy shark mesh/leather or Nato.Your gonna love it,congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## orangenSaft (Oct 6, 2011)

I mean, for sub $300, you can't go wrong right? The color combo will lend itself to all sorts of wild NATO's I'm envisioning! Loving that chunky mesh too.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

The Snorkel II is such an awesome watch on so many levels.Specs list as 43mm(not incl.crowns)& 13.5 from flat case back to the top of that beautiful domed mineral crystal.Not finding a listed LtL spec(I estimate 46.5-47mm.just a hair shorter than the 20A) I shot these.Ref.watches are the Seiko Orange Night Monster & Squale 20Atmos whose specs are readily available.


----------



## orangenSaft (Oct 6, 2011)

Well, that is super helpful as I owned a 20 Atmos Maxi till about 3 weeks ago! I also had a Monster...for about a day. I find myself trending back towards 40mm or so watches lately, but I'm thinking the slim profile and cushion case will make the Snorkel wear smaller.


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

I've got the all black Snorkel II for sale, due to getting married this month...

If anyone has been looking, just let me know! I really enjoy the watch. There's not many all black model watches in general that I like... But this one I certainly do.


----------



## LBisevac (Dec 2, 2006)

I just tested the accuracy of my Bulova Snorkel and I must say I am pretty impressed. After full 3 months it was - 2 seconds, which makes it - 8 seconds per year.


----------



## Aquifer_Pro (Feb 23, 2008)

Sorry to resurrect an old thread, but I just had to do an accuracy update. I last set my Snorkel using the atomic time (NIST) back at the last Daylight savings time on March 8th and at this point it has lost precisely 1 second! Most of my watches are autos and I'm not an accuracy freak (part of the auto charm), but I can't help but to be impressed (I was starting to suspect they had snuck in a radio updater to keep it up w/ the atomic clock in CO).


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Will you guys say this model is still worth getting or save up for the new lobster?


----------



## Aquifer_Pro (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm thinking it may be down to whatever look you like better. The Lobster looks pretty good & I like the markers better for sure (and since they're wider they may have better lume). I'm a bit more ambivalent about the hands - I wish they had made those a little wider like the original. The case reminds me of a Vostok Amphibia Ministry. Hmm - I've been thinking about a blue watch & the blue & orange combo is pretty sharp. I think you can't go wrong with either, but it might be worthwhile to hold out and see how the lume is on the Lobster since the Snorkel lume is not too impressive, if that's a big factor for you.


----------



## Aquifer_Pro (Feb 23, 2008)

I couldn't resist this one. I just checked this watch again w/ the NIST website and now, thanks to the recent leap second, it's absolutely dead spot on again from when I last set it during Daylight Savings. Haha - I guess it's keeping time not with the atomic clock, but with the (extremely slowly decreasing) spin of the earth (I know - not quite!).


----------



## Paul Raposo (May 15, 2007)

Great thread and has provided a huge amount of info about the 96B208. I went a local AD and he wants $460 Canadian out the door. Fair price or should I keep shopping around?


----------



## spanky1 (Jan 19, 2011)

I've owned this one for a month. Well satisfied with this watch. Bulova got it right this time.


----------



## tlshepherd (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi All;
I'm digging up an old thread here to ask those of you who have owned this watch for a while about how it has held up as far as water resistance, accuracy, battery life, etc. Any particular likes, dislikes, warranty issues, other thoughts?
Thanks and kindest regards - Tom


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Awesome looking watch!!!


----------



## GuyB2 (Feb 24, 2013)

i need that one!!
the chrono version looks amazing too
and the uhf quartz diver with the steel bezel looks great too
bulova is getting it done with the past year or so of designs..they must have hired a winner somewhere recently that attends the watch boards


----------



## Aquifer_Pro (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm still really liking mine. I've had no QA/QC issues and battery life so far seems fine (about 7-8 months). It's been superbly accurate (like less than +/- one second per month!). The only thing I really wish they had spent more time on is the lume - it's not too good (although if you really give it a good charge right before bedtime it's still sort of very dimly visible by ~4-5 AM).


----------



## bullitt411 (Jan 12, 2007)

I've had mine for about 3-4 months and wear it a few times a week. For the price (I paid $270), you really can't complain much. As noted previously, it's crazy accurate. Since I purchased it mine it's -3sec.....in 4 months. The sweep second hand is very nice and the internal bezel makes the watch look very distinct. The mesh bracelet this particular model came with is less than desirable. I literally removed it 5 minutes after sizing it and it'll never see the light of day again. I've found the ISOFrane band works great with this watch. It's very slim profile and rubber strap equate to total comfort and most times I forget I'm even wearing a watch. The lume is pretty pathetic, the extremely narrow markers and hands probably lend to this fact.


----------



## gprider (Dec 9, 2007)

Unless I'm missing something, I can't find anything about depth limit. This is a dive watch right?
The back and red bezel looks very good...


----------



## bullitt411 (Jan 12, 2007)

gprider said:


> Unless I'm missing something, I can't find anything about depth limit. This is a dive watch right?
> The back and red bezel looks very good...


Watch is rated to 200m


----------



## gprider (Dec 9, 2007)

I have no experience with Bulova Accutron, so I was wondering what opinoins you had?


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

Really a beautiful timepiece with that vintage look. But what is the battery life with that sweeping second hand?


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

I'll second the mesh bracelet thought. It's not nrealy as comfortable as it should be, and adjusting it is a pain. I do like the look of it on mine, however, and hope that wearing it more and more will 'break' in the mesh a little to make it wear more comfortable.


----------



## tlshepherd (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys! Has anyone had one of these long enough to have to replace a battery or any ideas on battery life?
Tom


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

tlshepherd said:


> Thanks for the info guys! Has anyone had one of these long enough to have to replace a battery or any ideas on battery life?
> Tom


I've had mine for about 6 months now & am the first owner had it about 8 months so I would have to say battery life is pretty damn good.Accuracy is UNREAL!


----------



## Vracer111 (Feb 1, 2013)

I just picked one up since it was a pretty good price and I've been wanting a nice watch with sweeping hand, I'll never pay the money required for a Grand Seiko Spring drive, and Bulova finally have a series that I would be willing to wear. First impressions are I really like it, except for the bracelet - but I didn't care since already had one in mind that was going to try on it and installed that first thing before even looking much at the watch. I really do love that sweeping second hand...and the case is very nicely done. The only thing is the weak lume - has to be the worst of any watch I own... I may eventually open it up and put some decent lume on it - this watch deserves better lume!. Anyways, a few pictures:



















...my analog quartz watches...


----------



## tlshepherd (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks kindly for all of your input. I finally pulled the trigger on the orange/black version and it really is as nice as everyone said. I was worried about it being too large for my skinny wrists, but it seems to wear a bit smaller than it really is. I had a Halios Laguna for a while, that was supposed to be the same size, but seemed to wear much larger. Now I just need to come up with a strap (or bracelet) that I like. I'm thinking maybe a rubber Tropic, but really liking the look of that straight ended oyster.
Best Regards - Tom


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

I think one of these will feature in my future  most likely early next year, unless Santa is generous lol 


Chris


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

I think one of these will feature in my future  most likely early next year, unless Santa is generous lol 


Chris


----------



## Alis66 (Nov 28, 2014)

What bracelet is this?
I am really liking this watch. Seriously torn now between this one and the new turtle. Classy, retro, accurate, and looks like it pairs well with all different styles of straps and bracelets. Nice watch!



Vracer111 said:


> I just picked one up since it was a pretty good price and I've been wanting a nice watch with sweeping hand, I'll never pay the money required for a Grand Seiko Spring drive, and Bulova finally have a series that I would be willing to wear. First impressions are I really like it, except for the bracelet - but I didn't care since already had one in mind that was going to try on it and installed that first thing before even looking much at the watch. I really do love that sweeping second hand...and the case is very nicely done. The only thing is the weak lume - has to be the worst of any watch I own... I may eventually open it up and put some decent lume on it - this watch deserves better lume!. Anyways, a few pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 937154 (Feb 16, 2016)

I REALLY REALLY like this watch (usually I wouldnt go near anything that does not have a circle shaped case) but I do have a question and a concern about it. How does the bezel fare against accidental turns? If anyone could shed some light on the bezel in general, that would be much appreciated.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Ver7o said:


> I REALLY REALLY like this watch (usually I wouldnt go near anything that does not have a circle shaped case) but I do have a question and a concern about it. How does the bezel fare against accidental turns? If anyone could shed some light on the bezel in general, that would be much appreciated.


The bezel turns pretty easy but thanks to a slightly short crown I never had a problem with inadvertently turning it...


----------



## 937154 (Feb 16, 2016)

Are there by any chance two models of the same watch? Bulova's web page shows the model with 262kHz engraving on it which would point at their own movement, right? However, searching the web none of the watches have a 262kHz engraving on them and all seem to mention a Japanese movement (some even say its Miyota).


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Mine does not have the 262kHz on the dial either. I've never noticed the inner dial moving around without my help. The crown is offset enough that my wrist doesn't interfere with it. Of course, your mileage may vary


Sent from my pretentious handheld device


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Here's a new chronograph version I just came across. There's other versions, but I really like the yellow on this one.


----------



## aslogar (Oct 28, 2007)

Does anyone have a lume shot of the chrono version of this watch?

Please share.

Thanks


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Someone out there must have picked one up by now. I would like to see a lume shot too, but it's probably not much different than the non-chrono model, which is pretty weak. I still love the look of the chrono version. If anyone out there has one, post pics!


----------



## little_w (Jan 21, 2009)

I am getting some mixed information here... is the bracelet 22mm or 20mm, guys? The best bracelet I have seen in this thread is the Grey-Orange-Black NATO, very closely followed by the perforated racing black leather strap with orange stitching. Nice!


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

little_w said:


> I am getting some mixed information here... is the bracelet 22mm or 20mm, guys? The best bracelet I have seen in this thread is the Grey-Orange-Black NATO, very closely followed by the perforated racing black leather strap with orange stitching. Nice!


It is definitely a 22mm bracelet.

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

I own two Accutron II watches now and have been looking into replacing the crystal on both with sapphire. Has anyone done this? I think, aside for more durability, it would give these watches an even better appearance.


----------



## Zfine001 (Aug 18, 2016)

I just purchased a new accutron chronograph watch (98b253). I love the look and feel of the watch. However I was under the impression that they all had the sweeping second hand. If so anyone have any issues or know how to activate the second hand?


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Zfine001 said:


> I just purchased a new accutron chronograph watch (98b253). I love the look and feel of the watch. However I was under the impression that they all had the sweeping second hand. If so anyone have any issues or know how to activate the second hand?


It does have a sweeping second hand.

If you're talking about the chronograph seconds, it is made to tick because that is how a chronograph works. It makes no sense to have the 1/10 second hand with a sweeping chronograph second hand. You'd either have a sweeping seconds hand that would have to be moved to the last second mark that it passed (which would be seriously screwed up), or have a very confusing method of reading the time with a second hand somewhere randomly between seconds and then a 1/10th second that says the same thing as trying to eyeball the seconds hand (also seriously screwed up).

Just be happy that Bulova thought it through and try to enjoy it. It's very functional, and frankly ideal, how it works.

That ion played gray with red is gorgeous. Enjoy it.


----------



## Zfine001 (Aug 18, 2016)

Thanks for your response. However I think I didn't ask my question right. My second hand stays at the 12 o clock position which I thought moves when not in chronograph mode. Is there a way to start it without being in chronograph mode or is that how it's supposed to be? 


Here my obligated wrist shot. Watch looks beautiful!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Zfine001 said:


> Thanks for your response. However I think I didn't ask my question right. My second hand stays at the 12 o clock position which I thought moves when not in chronograph mode. Is there a way to start it without being in chronograph mode or is that how it's supposed to be?
> 
> Here my obligated wrist shot. Watch looks beautiful!


Sub seconds at 6:00. That's the way it's supposed to be. Not a single chronograph will have the chrono seconds running a with the chronograph not running.

All is perfect. I can't think of a single watch that won't work that way. Just be glad you have the sub seconds. Some chronographs don't have that, and would possibly really bug you.

Here's one:










The chronograph is running. There is no sub seconds like you have sweeping at the 6:00 sub dial.


----------



## Zfine001 (Aug 18, 2016)

The dial at 6:00 is the seconds hand, but the large red 'second' hand isn't supposed to be running at all times?


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Zfine001 said:


> The dial at 6:00 is the seconds hand, but the large red 'second' hand isn't supposed to be running at all times?


Nope. That's not the seconds hand. It's the chronograph seconds hand, and if that's not running, well, obviously the chronograph seconds hand wouldn't be running.

No offense, but it sounds like you don't know what a chronograph is. You should read up on what it is and what it does. There's no reason for a chronograph seconds hand to be running if you aren't using the chronograph.


----------



## Zfine001 (Aug 18, 2016)

I know the basics of a chronograph. Though I've seen a video of the yellow accutron chronograph ( 96b237)doing just what I thought. Oh well must have made a change between the red and yellow model. Not a big deal


----------



## decnet (Sep 20, 2016)

I bought a white and orange Snorkel (96B208) last year but didn't get on with it initially whilst I had it on a nato strap. I was going to sell it but then decided to put it on a black leather strap with white stitching and I've since been really enjoying wearing it. I think they're a good quality watch for the money, have a nice retry look and mine has been very accurate.

Incidentally does anyone know if the Snorkels have been discontinued, I can't see them on the Bulova site any longer and a lot of places online don't seem have them in stock.


----------



## Sid_Mac (Sep 2, 2016)

I bought the Accutron II Snorkel model 96B209 (blue & white) in late August (2016) and at that time the Snorkels were still on the Bulova site. I happened to check today and they are not. They are still available on Amazon.



decnet said:


> I bought a white and orange Snorkel (96B208) last year but didn't get on with it initially whilst I had it on a nato strap. I was going to sell it but then decided to put it on a black leather strap with white stitching and I've since been really enjoying wearing it. I think they're a good quality watch for the money, have a nice retry look and mine has been very accurate.
> 
> Incidentally does anyone know if the Snorkels have been discontinued, I can't see them on the Bulova site any longer and a lot of places online don't seem have them in stock.


----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)

Just got one. Very sweet!!


----------



## BlueSmokeLounge (Oct 3, 2016)

They're still out there for really good prices. Just got my 96B208 today; $164.95 from Amazon


----------



## TimeSeeker (Oct 30, 2008)

The newer more down to earth prices are making these watches a better deal now!


----------



## OliverHaslam (Feb 13, 2017)

Stupendously tempted by one of these but seem incapable of choosing between the blue and the black/red. The other option I suppose is to just buy both!


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

OliverHaslam said:


> Stupendously tempted by one of these but seem incapable of choosing between the blue and the black/red. The other option I suppose is to just buy both!


Black Red because the Bracelet is nicer than the Mesh that the Blue comes with.


----------



## OliverHaslam (Feb 13, 2017)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Black Red because the Bracelet is nicer than the Mesh that the Blue comes with.


No mesh on this blue one: https://www.jurawatches.co.uk/products/bulova-watch-accutron-ii-96b209-bul-214

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

OliverHaslam said:


> No mesh on this blue one: https://www.jurawatches.co.uk/products/bulova-watch-accutron-ii-96b209-bul-214
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


My bad,I was thinking about the Lobster.
IMO the Blue is a bit classier looking,the RB a bit more masculine.


----------



## rossi46vr (Mar 19, 2012)

I have one of these on order but don't really like the mesh bracelet. There is a picture a few pages back with an oyster bracelet fitted which looks good to me. Will any straight end oyster bracelet fit as there doesn't seem much gap between the case and the straight end link, most 22mm oyster bracelets seem to be for Seiko and would like to know if they fit before I order one


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

Scott6739 said:


> Definitely! You know, our "non-watch" enthusiast friends already think we're crazy due to our affection/addiction to watches.... What are they going to think when we buy this and explain to them it has a torsional resonator???


Just tell them it's even better than a flux capacitor.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> Sub seconds at 6:00. That's the way it's supposed to be. Not a single chronograph will have the chrono seconds running a with the chronograph not running.
> 
> All is perfect. I can't think of a single watch that won't work that way. Just be glad you have the sub seconds. Some chronographs don't have that, and would possibly really bug you.
> 
> ...


I beg to differ, the Bulova Percisionist chrono has a running central second which with the press of the button on the left puts the watch into chronograph mode. This is the one I got my youngest son.


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

I ordered my black Snorkel II today. 98B219.
I really want this. Have to wait till Amazon gets it here.

If anyone has a 22 mm black mesh strap to sell, I might be interested.


----------



## imdamian (Mar 10, 2017)

didnt like the mesh. heres mine on leather temporary. regarding the chrono, when in normal mode the second hand sweeps. when in chrono mode, the second hand moves in a 'second' interval. do take note not all bulova chrono have this function.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

mystic nerd said:


> I ordered my black Snorkel II today. 98B219.
> I really want this. Have to wait till Amazon gets it here.
> 
> If anyone has a 22 mm black mesh strap to sell, I might be interested.
> ...


Na, stick with the coffin-link, they are fantastic bracelets. Just be aware of the tiny collars when sizing it.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

imdamian said:


> . regarding the chrono, when in normal mode the second hand sweeps. when in chrono mode, the second hand moves in a 'second' interval. do take note not all bulova chrono have this function.
> 
> View attachment 12576017


the chrono sweeps at 8 bps, the 3-hander sweeps at a super-smooth 16 bps.


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> Na, stick with the coffin-link, they are fantastic bracelets. Just be aware of the tiny collars when sizing it.


Thanks for the tip - I bet it's easy for those small ones to roll away.

As for me seeking a mesh bracelet, I have long sleeve shirt cuffs that don't cooperate with my bulkier watches. I think a mesh strap might reduce the total bulk just enough to correct that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

